# Wills Creek Lake



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

First off I guess I should ask if anyone has had much luck for flatheads in the "lake" or if I should just try to fish the creek itself or the tusc river. The map of the lake shows it has a boat ramp but I have a 16' fiberglass tri hull and I'm not even sure if I could navigate the lake with my boat from the map it looks like most of the lake around the ramp is only 3' deep. And if I decided to fish the lake would I be better off trying to just shore fish. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

If the lake is low its just impossible to launch that thing. If you cant get a hold of maybe a 12 foot jon you might as well wait for some heavy rain.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Fish the creek or tusc, the lake is mostly muddy and silted in, not much cover for flathead. Actually if you never saw the lake you would not even consider it a lake, it's more of a marsh with the creek flowing through it.


----------

